# Migrate problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I am trying to clone my 1T hdd to a 250G SSD, when I go star the clone, using Acronis, both disks show up as primary disks and will obviously not clone. I have Win 8.1 12G Ram, Lost tried Google and got nowhere any help appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You cannot take 1TB of data and push it into a 250GB drive, all of that data won't fit. You need to clone to a 1TB or bigger drive.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks again for the reply.Here is what is happening I insert the HDD as source and the SSD as target the next step shows the SSD as both target and source.There is room on the SSD as I use an external drive for the programs. I have migrated these two drive in the past.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What version of Acronis are you running?

You can't copy a 1TB to 250GB drive.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.I am using Acronis 2015, I only use the HDD for the OS all my programs are on an external HDD, I have migrated these two disks in the past, space is not the problem, When I went to clone I used the HDD as source and SSD as target, when I start the clone it shows the SSD as both the target and source. I also tried Paragon Migrator, same thing


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On the Source selection on the left panel, All of the drives in the computer show, you must put a check in the box _next_ to the *Source* drive you want to clone. Then go *Next *in the_ next_ window, the Destination (target) drive will show as the only option.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> On the Source selection on the left panel, All of the drives in the computer show, you must put a check in the box _next_ to the *Source* drive you want to clone. Then go *Next *in the_ next_ window, the Destination (target) drive will show as the only option.


Thanks, did as you suggested, now the SSD is still showing up as target and source, but with different drive letters?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In *Source Disk* on the Left panel, put a check in the box for your old HDD, go next, in the *Destination Disk *on the Left panel, put a check in the box next to the* SSD* go Next.


----------

